# Low viz



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

Went diving on some private reefs in 80 feet or shallower off to the east and the viz was the worst I've ever seen in the gulf. It was around 20 feet until you got down to 30 feet deep then there was a wall all the way to the bottom. We felt like we were diving in the bay! I was lucky to see the end of my speargun! We did manage to shoot some snapper tho. We also saw a 8 foot hammerhead cruising around at the surface. Just a heads up for anyone planning some short dives. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*water*

Probably all of that north wind we have had lately blowing the fresh water and stuff out of the rivers


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We went divi out at the timber holes on Saturday and had great viz on the bottom but the top 20' was horrible. Made it a by dark down there. We went inshore to about 75' and tried to make one dive. I ran into the bottom not knowing it was there because I couldn't see more than about 2'. It was just some kind of horrible algae bloom or something similar. I've never seen it that bad before.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> We went divi out at the timber holes on Saturday and had great viz on the bottom but the top 20' was horrible. Made it a by dark down there. We went inshore to about 75' and tried to make one dive. I ran into the bottom not knowing it was there because I couldn't see more than about 2'. It was just some kind of horrible algae bloom or something similar. I've never seen it that bad before.


Found the exact same conditions today down off PCOLA beach....I'll be glad when it clears up.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Buddy said he dove 100 ft off dauphin island and was just like y'all said. Terrible biz also this weekend.


----------

